# Blue Lapis



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 20, 2010)

Every time I turn a blue lapis it feels like a work out to make one pen.  I have broken them more often than I can remember but when I get one through to a final pen I feel like it's an achievement.

This is my latest, a Lotus FP on a Blue Lapis







Thanks!


----------



## renowb (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a fine looking pen. The blue really goes good with the gold. I like it!


----------



## Fred (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for showing us your work. The pen is indeed a very beautiful one. The gold in the blank really is pulled out with the gold of the kit.

Would you share with us the source for your blank? Several of us might just like to use it ourselves and the information would be quite helpful. :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 20, 2010)

I love the Blue Lapis blanks and even though they are 'hard work' the results are great. You made a great choice of kit/blank. :wink:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 20, 2010)

wow, very sharp looking pen! nicely done!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 20, 2010)

Fred said:


> Would you share with us the source for your blank? Several of us might just like to use it ourselves and the information would be quite helpful. :biggrin:




Sure you bet, this blank came from Craft Supply USA about 4 years ago, I have since changed my Tru Stone supplier to William Wood-write


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 20, 2010)

You can also get them from RandB Crafts which has a 20% off discount right now.  They are out of Florida for those in the US.


----------



## markgum (Dec 20, 2010)

WOW.  Great looking pen and the Gold really stands out with blue.  GREAT JOB>


----------



## Padre (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you ever turned real lapis?


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks great. Blue and gold are possibly my favorite combination.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 20, 2010)

Excellent complementary color match! Well done!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 20, 2010)

Padre said:


> Have you ever turned real lapis?



   Reeeeeal Lapis??    I've turned lots of Real Lapis according to my vendours, LOL...  Hard, Real Hard!

Not all Tru Stone Lapis are equal, the ones with sulphide veining are harder than the other versions I have worked with.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2010)

If you just want a couple pieces of tru-stone, you can add it to your order at ExoticBlanks.  Still trying to be your "one-stop shop" for all things "pen making":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Thanks and GREAT pen, Jim!!!  

I have two like that and I agree, they represent an "achievement"--Good turning!!!!


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 20, 2010)

Great looking pen Jim.  I've done a few truestone and from the sounds of this stuff I think I'll leave it alone until I can make myself one of those carbide cutters.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 20, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> If you just want a couple pieces of tru-stone, you can add it to your order at ExoticBlanks.  Still trying to be your "one-stop shop" for all things "pen making":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Does that mean you'll toss them in or do I have to pay??


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 20, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> Great looking pen Jim.  I've done a few truestone and from the sounds of this stuff I think I'll leave it alone until I can make myself one of those carbide cutters.



Hey Rick, if you make one, I'd be very interested in buying one from you my friend..


----------



## gwilki (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful piece, Jim. Well worth the workout, I would say.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim, a quality pen. The fit and finish are outstanding.  Blue and Gold are my school colors.  Those two really go well together. Congratulations on a beautiful pen and getting the blank turned in one piece.
Charles


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's an oldie but a goodie! Looks very nice on the front page, Jim. :biggrin:

I've had this on my list to feature for quite a while. Not sure why it took me a year, but there it is now!


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Really GREAT looking pen and it looks fantastic on the front page!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad to see you "walking on the wild side", Jim. Now that you have tamed the lapis beast, it'll be hard to regress back to "mere wood".

Nicely done, Congrats on the front page!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 16, 2012)

I too like the combination of the blue and gold and agree it looks GREAT on the front page!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 17, 2012)

That's one beautiful Jim!  Congrats in the home page. It's well deserved.


----------



## el_d (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks great On the front Page. Congrats...


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats on the front page, Great looking Pen.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 17, 2012)

jeff said:


> Here's an oldie but a goodie! Looks very nice on the front page, Jim. :biggrin:
> 
> I've had this on my list to feature for quite a while. Not sure why it took me a year, but there it is now!


 

Wow!! Talk about being indicisive!!!!:tongue:




Congrats Jim, well deserved!!:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jan 17, 2012)

*Beautiful!*

It's gorgeous! I don't know how I missed this pen when you first posted.  I love the way the gold veins in the Lapis really accent the gold hardware and vice versa. Jim, You did an outstanding job and that pen goes perfectly with the front page!!!
Regards, Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the front page Jim. It IS a beauty!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, I am stunned, I have never been on the cover and want to say Thank You very much.  

I have always enjoyed seeing others work on the cover and never thought about my work being there, it's very humbling and I am very flattered..  and from a year ago at that..   

Thank you everyone for your kind and thoughtful words, it is much appreciated.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fantastic pen!  Lapis is tough to turn, but very much worth the effort.


----------



## jjudge (Jan 17, 2012)

*carbide tool*

I  posted a how-to in the Tools, Jigs section on making them.



Rick_G said:


> Great looking pen Jim. I've done a few truestone and from the sounds of this stuff I think I'll leave it alone until I can make myself one of those carbide cutters.


----------



## jjudge (Jan 17, 2012)

Does the pen feel heavy? ... I've got some Tru Stone, and yes - a Lapis one -- that I've not gotten around to turning.

My thoughts are that they'd be a lot more heavy.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 17, 2012)

jjudge said:


> Does the pen feel heavy? ... I've got some Tru Stone, and yes - a Lapis one -- that I've not gotten around to turning.
> 
> My thoughts are that they'd be a lot more heavy.


 
They are a heavier pen ..... A heft that wil equate with quality to many customers! For good reason IMO.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 17, 2012)

An outstanding looking pen Jim, and well deserved on the front page.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 17, 2012)

Great looking pen!
I've done one Blue Lapis so far, and it's what prompted me to bite the bullet and get a carbide tipped cutter (at least for hard stuff like this). I still like the skew for most pen turning though.


----------



## kenspens (Jan 17, 2012)

great job Jim
 love it!!! outstanding workmanship and choice of kit for the material
i am thinking of making a real lapis blank  from the real thing!!

ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## weasel1219 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Pen kits*

Your work is great and the look is very eye catching.
I am impressed with the pen kit also and would like to know
where to get a hold of some.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toni (Jan 17, 2012)

Great looking pen on the front page!


----------



## raar25 (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice, I am not sure if it is the lighting but it looks like you have the same condition I have with finish.  I can never get the lapis to keep a gloss shine.  It seems like an hour after I have it shining it starts to loose some of its shine.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 19, 2012)

raar25 said:


> Very nice, I am not sure if it is the lighting but it looks like you have the same condition I have with finish.  I can never get the lapis to keep a gloss shine.  It seems like an hour after I have it shining it starts to loose some of its shine.



I know what you mean, the polished surface sometimes dulls down with exposure.  In my case the shine is there, the lighting I use with my photo's are very soft and seldom show a hard shine.  My process for wet sanding Tru Stone is to wet sand at a slow speed and work from 400 to 12,000, then Novus 2 polish at high speed, it always produces a shine.   I Hope that helps!


----------



## dplloyd (Jan 22, 2012)

NICE, NICE PEN!! I have always liked the Lotus and the blue lapis sets it off!

I filled an order for an out of country customer of 12 black Tru-Stone. Single tube thankfully. Turn and sharpen,,,,trun and sharpen......turn and sharpen......turn and sharpen! The black made a real mess during the polishing process. BUT... the custpmer was happy and the pens looked great.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pen.

Scott


----------

